# Pfeiffersches Drüsenfieber, und was nun?



## traileruli (1. November 2006)

Hallo, hat jemand Ahnung, wie man sich am besten vom Pfeiffer erhohlt, ohne auf immer 'nen Schaden zu haben , bzw den Sport an den nagel hängen kann?
Gruß Uli


----------



## [email protected]!t (1. November 2006)

2 wochen pause, wie bei jedem virus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (1. November 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> 2 wochen pause, wie bei jedem virus !



wenn nach 2 wochen alles vorbei wäre hätte er glaube ich keinen thread aufgemacht


----------



## Beerchen (1. November 2006)

*Therapie:*

Ein spezielles Präparat gegen das Pfeiffersche Drüsenfieber gibt es bisher nicht. Bei Fieber ist es zum Flüssigkeitsausgleich notwendig, viel zu trinken und wenn angebracht auch fiebersenkende Medikamente zu nehmen.

In ca. 10 % der Fälle kommt es außerdem zu einem bakteriellen Infekt, der gegebenenfalls mit Antibiotika behandelt werden muss. Nicht nur aus diesem Grund sollte man bei dieser Erkrankung unbedingt einen Arzt konsultieren. Allerdings muss der Arzt darauf achten, dass bestimmte Antibiotika bei einer akuten EBV-Infektion schwere Hautausschläge verursachen können. Mehrere Quellen weisen ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass insbesondere die Breitbandantibiotika Ampicillin und Amoxicillin nicht für eine Therapie benutzt werden sollten, da dies in bis zu 90 % der Fälle zur Bildung des beschriebenen Hautausschlags führt (so genanntes Ampicillinexanthem). Dabei werden Arzneimittelexantheme (durch Medikamente ausgelöste, akut auftretende Hautausschläge) ausgelöst, die in der Regel harmlos sind. In seltenen Fällen kommt es jedoch in der Folge zu dem lebensgefährlichen Krankheitsbild des sogenannten Lyell-Syndroms.

Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## blacksurf (1. November 2006)

die Ursache von Pfeiffersches Drüsenfieber ist ja oft Übertraining drum würde ich jetzt erstmal grundsätzlich pausieren!


----------



## Funghi (1. November 2006)

Auf jeden Fall pausieren!!! is ja klar.
Ich hatte des auch schonma, wobei das doch recht flott ging. Das schlimmste is halt das macnhmal hohe Fieber (war bei mir teilweise bei 41). Aber nach 2 Wochen wars dann soweit wieder in Ordnung, war fast die ganze Zeit nur im Bett. Danach war ich halt immer noch etwas schlapp, aber das geht auch weg.


----------



## traileruli (1. November 2006)

Danke für die Infos und Radschläge. Soo ganz soo einfach ist's leider net. Dachte es hät' jemand tiefere Infos oder Selbsterfahrung. War im Juni krank, ne Grippe halt (Pfeiffer), aber ab dann nur gesundheitliche Vollkatastrophen mit Unikrankenhausaufenthalt usw. Grundsätzlich kämpft nun mein Körper mit jeder nicht ganz ausgeheilte Krankheit, bzw Entzündung oder Infektion, außerdem bekomme ich jeden Infekt, den jemand in meinem Umkreis mit sich rumschleppt. Heißt: ich bin nur krank seit Monaten. Ich habe von Sportlern gehört, die sich dadurch so gesundheitlich zu Grunde gerichtet haben, das die mit den Sport aufhören mußten (Herz, Lungen Leber und Milzschäden). Es gibt aber auch Sportler, die nach nem halben Jahr Pause wieder antreten konnten, weil deren Arzt mit Immunaufbaupräparaten usw gearbeitet haben. Leider weiß der 0815 Arzt davon nix. Vielleicht wißt Ihr ja was.


----------



## blacksurf (1. November 2006)

stell die Frage doch mal im Fitness- und Trainingsforum, da gibt es zwar auch Spammer aber auch ein paar ganz kompetente Personen.


----------



## Rüdiger Beck (1. November 2006)

Das hatte ich auch vor einigen Jahren mal. Ich glaube das ich zusammen 5 Wochen im Krankenhaus war. Das ganze hat sich bei mir so ca. 1 Jahr hingezogen ich war zeitenweise so schwach das ich max 1 Km spazierengehen konnte. Erst als ich zu einen guten Heilpraktiker gekommen bin ging es wieder deutlich besser. Auf jeden fall gute Besserung.


----------



## Coffee (3. November 2006)

hallo uli,
also dieses pfeiffrische drüsenfieber kann sich hinziehen, monate oder sogar jahre. je nachdem auch davon abhängig wie konsequent du mit pausieren umgehen kannst!!! 

an deiner stelle würde ich a) nochmal einen weiteren doc fragen bezüglich immunaufbau sachen.

zum zweiten würde ich pauschal mal 4 wochen KEINEN sport, keine körperliche anstrengung oder dergleichen machen. dein körper muss sich erst volständig erholen.

gute besserung

coffee

P.S. ich hatte es als kind auch, war aber auch konsequent


----------



## Stefan#S (5. November 2006)

..ich weiss auf jeden Fall, dass dies der falsche Ort ist, um Fragen mit solcher Tragweite zu diskutieren. Ich würde es mit einem Sportmediziner erörtern - z.B. den Dr. Müller-Hörner in der Euromedklinik. 

Hier bekommst Du maximal ER Niveau..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (5. November 2006)

blacksurf schrieb:


> die Ursache von Pfeiffersches Drüsenfieber ist ja oft Übertraining drum würde ich jetzt erstmal grundsätzlich pausieren!



Ist nach wie vor ne Viruserkrankung welche durch Tröpcheninfektion übertragen wird... Nach erhöhten physischen Belastungen (das von dir angesprochene Übertraining) kommt es bei einigen Leuten vor das das Immunsystem in der Erholungsphase etwas schwächelt... ich kenn da jemanden bei dem kam früher nach harten Wettkämpfen immermal Herpes durch. Hat mit der Krankheit an sich rein garnichts zu tun. Was du machen kannst ist es dir im Bett gemütlich zu machen, auf jeden Fall körperliche Anstrengungen jeder Art MEIDEN und deine Körpertemperatur im Auge behalten und diese gegebenenfalls medikamentös senken (war bei mir damals nötig 40,2 C°). Ich weiß gar nimmer ob ich damals auch die dicke antibiotische Keule abbekommen hab.

Gruß Robert

@Coffee

Als Kind darf man das ja auch haben... ist ja immerhin ne Kinderkrankheit  Aber im Erwachsenenalter ist damit echt Vorsicht geboten



Rüdiger Beck schrieb:


> Erst als ich zu einen guten Heilpraktiker gekommen bin ging es wieder deutlich besser. Auf jeden fall gute Besserung.



Also davon ist ersmal ausnahmslos abzuraten.


----------



## Coffee (5. November 2006)

Hupert schrieb:


> @Coffee
> 
> Als Kind darf man das ja auch haben... ist ja immerhin ne Kinderkrankheit  Aber im Erwachsenenalter ist damit echt Vorsicht geboten
> 
> ...



wenn man aber tennisballgroße geschwollene lymphknoten hat in den kniekehlen , unter den armen usw. ist das auch nicht mehr lustig. man nennt übrigens auch die krankheit "kuss kuss krankheit" weil sie eben wie du sagst durch tröpfchen übertragen wird.

wichtig ist viel mehr die entwicklung in zusammenhang mit sport. keinesfalls zu früh anfangen. lieber länger pausieren,

grüße coffee


----------



## traileruli (5. November 2006)

Also nochmals vielen Dank für die Infos und Antworten.
Würde ich oder ein Arzt mir anständig zu helfen wissen, dann hätte ich hier im Forum nicht nach Erfahrungswerten gefragt. 
Habe bereits den 2ten Arzt auf den Mond geschossen wegen Ahnungslosigkeit und wurde bereits im Uniklinikum in Erlangen erfolglos wieder entlassen ohne längerfristige Hilfe zu bekommen. Keiner weiß was machen, bzw wie unterstützen, jeder sagt kann dauern. 
Und ich bin noch Privatpatient, man kann also an mir unendlich viel Geld verdienen.
Es hat schon soo viele Sportler mit Pfeiffer erwischt, und die sind auch wieder nach nem halben Jahr generiert auf der Matte gestanden. Mich interessiert wie das geht!
Wie Coffee schon sagt hat man mit den geschwollenen Lymphen zu kämpfen, die wie ein Alien mal hier mal da anschwellen, in Minutenschnelle, und außerdem fängt man sich alles an Infekten ein, was nur so in der Luft rumschwirrt.
Man ist also nur, und ich meine damit permanent krank.
Kurz nach der Ansteckung hat man kein funkionierendes weißes Blutkörperchen mehr im Leib. So nach und nach werden die defekten Blutkörperchen gegen neue ausgetauscht. Die Blutwäsche läuft dabei auf Hochtouren.
Ob dabei die Imuninfo weitergegeben wird oder ob man alles neu Impfen muß konnte mir kein Arzt sagen.  In der Zeit können Herz, Leber, Milz und Nieren sowie die Lunge großen Schaden durch die Infektanfälligkeit nehmen. Leber und Mils schwellen an, es könnte zu Rissen in den Organen kommen. 
Gut ist es wie bei mir, dass ich keine Milz mehr habe, schlecht, weil dadurch noch mehr Zeit ins Land geht um die weißen B. zu tauschen. Ich war Ende Juli mit dem Pfeiffer krank, bis heute sind nur ein viertel der weißen b. erneuert.
Gruß


----------



## Hupert (5. November 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> wenn man aber tennisballgroße geschwollene lymphknoten hat in den kniekehlen , unter den armen usw. ist das auch nicht mehr lustig. man nennt übrigens auch die krankheit "kuss kuss krankheit" weil sie eben wie du sagst durch tröpfchen übertragen wird.
> 
> wichtig ist viel mehr die entwicklung in zusammenhang mit sport. keinesfalls zu früh anfangen. lieber länger pausieren,
> 
> grüße coffee



Wem sagst du das  Ich hatte leider auch nur nen recht inkompetenten Provinzdoc (HNO) hinzugezogen und dieser hat mir dann, nachdem die Lymphdrüsenschwellungen nicht zurückgehen wollten, einfach mal fix eine am Hals unter örtlicher Betäubung rausgeschnitten... der dachte erst ich hätte Lymphdrüsenkrebs. Nachdem das aber auch nicht der Fall und er recht ratlos war hat er mich zu nem Spezialisten geschickt und der hat dann anhand der Antikörper nachweisen können das es PDF oder MONDKUSS  Krankheit war... Leider ist es eben so das sich Inkompetenz durch alle Berufsschichten zieht... was blieb ist ne Narbe...


----------

